# Oil Leak and Coolant Loss



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

First of all, under no circumstances would I go back to the local problem dealership. Why give a dealership that can't even change oil properly a chance to really mess something up?

My thoughts on the oil leak would be oil pan gasket. Since you are under B2B, I would take it to a reputable dealership and let them deal with it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pL2014 said:


> My dilemma is whether to go back to my local dealer and complain about the drain plug and try to blame anything on that, or just to cut my losses and choose a new dealer closer to work.


I'm not sure what you mean by "cut your losses", but I'd find a new dealer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You 'might' be seeing normal coolant loss that occurs over time.....it happens.

The oil leak is going to likely require shield removal to pinpoint the source.....every mating component of an engine is a possible source so you really can't pick on one particular spot.......add to that the wind blowing around the engine at speed can make a leak look like it is coming from something that is not.

Your Buick dealer can do this service as well since the same engine is found in that little suv thingy they sell.

Rob


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I guess cut my losses was a bad choice of words as I have nothing invested with my local dealer. I just want to call them on their shoddy work, but it won't get me anywhere, so I'll definitely take it elsewhere.

I suppose I can try the Buick dealer again, although I thought it was weird they weren't allowed to do recall work, but were allowed to do my included maintenance.

Fortunately, I just finished a bunch of work on my Envoy (new thermostat, engine mounts, etc) so I can drive that if they need to keep the car a while (although the gas mileage hurts). Maybe with the new thermostat I'll break 15 mpg....


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I took the car to a different dealership. Without an appointment, they took the car, put it on the lift and diagnosed the leak as the oil pan gasket. How likely is it that the previous dealership over-tightening the drain plug caused this or are the oil pan seals fragile in our cars? Seems like a weird issue at 26000 miles.

Anyway, because I didn't have an appointment, they didn't have any loaners on hand, so he offered me a ride home or an appointment for next week and a loaner. Based on my crazy schedule the next couple weeks, I took the ride home. The car should be done this afternoon. Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> I took the car to a different dealership. Without an appointment, they took the car, put it on the lift and diagnosed the leak as the oil pan gasket. How likely is it that the previous dealership over-tightening the drain plug caused this or are the oil pan seals fragile in our cars? Seems like a weird issue at 26000 miles.
> 
> Anyway, because I didn't have an appointment, they didn't have any loaners on hand, so he offered me a ride home or an appointment for next week and a loaner. Based on my crazy schedule the next couple weeks, I took the ride home. The car should be done this afternoon. Thanks everyone for your advice.


Very wise move to another dealer.

The over tightened drain plug would have no effect on the pan leakage you describe.
One of those things that can happen at any time on any car.

Rob


----------

